# Signature



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Hi. Just tried to add my cycling log stats to my signature but it hasn't worked properly. Help please!!!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Apr 2015)

I can see you have an account there, but you need to request to join the cyclechat group on mycyclinglog.
assuming that this is you. http://www.mycyclinglog.com/search.php?q=busman


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2015)

busman said:


> Hi. Just tried to add my cycling log stats to my signature but it hasn't worked properly. Help please!!!!!




Looks like you haven't followed the instructions properly.
You need to copy and paste the code into notepad first. Then copy and paste that into your signature.
Don't just copy and past the code and place in your signature.


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Unfortunately I don't have a pc Ianrauk. I post via mobile or tablet


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2015)

busman said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a pc Ianrauk. I post via mobile or tablet




OK, pm one of the mods to set it up for you.


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Who are the mods lol


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2015)

the Moderators.
Click on members, then staff members.

@SatNavSaysStraightOn can you help this gentleman please.


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Thanks so much for your help ianrauk


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2015)

no probs...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> the Moderators.
> Click on members, then staff members.
> 
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn can you help this gentleman please.


I will but he still needs to join the CycleChat group on mycyclinglog.

Oh and it's be in the morning because I'm now on my tablet not my laptop and also don't have notepad available


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

I have joined the group on my cycling log.


----------



## Shaun (22 Apr 2015)

Sorted.


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Thanks Shaun


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Why is there red line in the box just below half way


----------



## Shaun (22 Apr 2015)

No idea ..


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Shaun said:


> No idea ..


That's not the answer lol


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Apr 2015)

busman said:


> Why is there red line in the box just below half way



That's where you should be by now for your target distance.


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Thanks goonerobes


----------



## Shaun (22 Apr 2015)

Bit of catching up to do then @busman


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Not a problem Shaun


----------

